# Another new member, new Sig



## ronrdrcr (May 16, 2008)

Hey guys, hope to get some good info here. I'm kind of new to weapons, shot a couple of rifles as a kid, then the 9mm Beretta when I was in boot camp. Sig Sauer just offered a great deal to us Coasties. Got a brand new P229 DAK with locking case, gun lock, night sights, 3 10 round mags, and has the coast guard logo engraved on the slide, all for $695. It was an offer I couldn't pass up so I ordered one. It won't be in for a month or two, but I'm getting really excited about it showing up. Thought I'd join up here and see what kind of info I can get and learn as much as possible.

Ron


Forgot to mention, it's a .40 S&W


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy.:smt033


----------



## ronrdrcr (May 16, 2008)

Baldy said:


> Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy.:smt033


Damn, you are in the swamp huh...

j/k, I was born and raised in Lakeland a couple hours north.

Ron


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Lets see some pics when the gun arrives!


----------



## ronrdrcr (May 16, 2008)

I definately will. I can't wait to get it.

Ron


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum from DFW Texas - and thank you for your service.:smt1099


----------

